# Critique requested -schwinn



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 16, 2019)

I have been offered this bike, which I know very little about.   Any thoughts?  I haven't seen in person.  Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like a B6 with Panther fenders. Leave it and take the Panhead motor.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, I think it's pretty cool. If the paint is original, I say get it and bomb around on it! Wheels like like later additions?  What "Island Schwinn" said about the fenders. Still, it's neat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2019)

With that shorty carrier and rocket ray light I'd take a guess and say that's a 1954 D-16 Streamliner with a fender swap and the optional springer. Decal on the chain guard or? Looks like the paint is in excellent shape.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice bike! If you do get it and want to swap out the.Coachman Green Delta Ray for a nice original cream one, I’m your guy!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2019)

Super nice B6 with panther fenders and rack...
get a 6 hole rack and b6 fender set and you have a 1000 + range value bike....strong paint!


----------



## fattyre (Jan 17, 2019)

Wheels look suspect, particularly the front hub and axle nuts.  Looks like the wheels might have been replaced.    Although its not a really good picture.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for all the input!!  The chrome fenders and lack of anything on the chainguard was throwing me off.. I am guessing green fenders in the same condition may be tough to find, especially when looking for them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Wheels look suspect, particularly the front hub and axle nuts.  Looks like the wheels might have been replaced.    Although its not a really good picture.



I'm inclined to agree with fattyre. Wheels look suspicious,and the rear fender appears to be installed incorrectly.
Hammerhead


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 17, 2019)

Based on that 9 hole rack then, potentially a 51 (Serial numbers on BB) to an 52-53 (serial numbers on drop-out) Streamliner. The 54 has the DX style of paint scheme.

Those are NOT Schwinn rims but newer china.

And yeah, you'll pay hell locating the fenders.

otherwise, that's a nice frameset an tank. Moreover, for the Paint scheme and typical accessories, ,  it's Schwinn's auto-cycle (discontinued  in 52- 53) under a different  name.







oldmtrcyc said:


> Thanks for all the input!!  The chrome fenders and lack of anything on the chainguard was throwing me off.. I am guessing green fenders in the same condition may be tough to find, especially when looking for them.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 20, 2019)

Here are some blue OEM fenders that would need to be painted. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=233062908295


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 21, 2019)

There are some green Schwinn fenders for sale on here in the bike parts forum. Maybe they are the right ones, I'm not sure. Ride on, Sean


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be the first to admit that I don't know beans about this family of Schwinns.
 Its depending on how much " it was offered" to for. What do you want to do with it?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a picture of the serial number on the bottom bracket (D76182)


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2019)

D serial number, 1948 B6 with a springer. A set of correct fenders and you're good to go, maybe.    Need a better shot of the rims or tire size, they kind a look S-7ish to me.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you! So if 1948, the rack should be a 6 hole?  Painted fenders and trainlight.  Rims painted?  Handlebars with crossbar.  Seat.  If anyone has parts, Please let me know!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2019)

Cross bars were a figment of Schwinn's imagination in most cases. 1948 ushered in the S-2 rims and the B6 rims were chrome. Your picture has the seat covered with grandma's rug and the correct seat might be underneath. 


The pedals on this one are incorrect. Chain ring may or may not have been changed out. Gives you a rough idea of what these are selling for. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/reduced-again-1948-schwinn-b6.140127/


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2019)

So, to summarize this, you've got an Deluxe  Autocycle frame and springer fork that was pieced together with a Panther's rack,   fenders, probably peddles  and the missing or messed up graphics on chain guard  might be Panther as well , Chinese rims, uncertain seat (and where'd that chrome rail on seat come from?) And later grips so possibly later bar and stem too. . The Tank is likely off of a streamliner or so. And IDK but prob got a lot of touch up paint on it too.

It's a good start on an Deluxe Autocycle reconstruction but some very hard missing parts.

Here's, although not green but black, what an original yet, may have had a few changes and is that tank for real? IDK but fork frame and fenders;  fantastic orig paint, ; 48 complete looks like: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1948-schwinn-b607.100985/









oldmtrcyc said:


> Thank you!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the picture of the nice black b6.  I have seen other pictures of it here on the cabe.  Near as I can tell on my green B6, the frame, fork, and tank all match and don't have any touch up anywhere.  I can't fathom why the fenders and wheels would have been removed.  Anyway, my search continues for parts.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 31, 2019)

" I can't fathom why the fenders and wheels would have been removed." That's pretty simple: It's nearly what kids like me in the 60's did with Sting-Rays, including older 20"  Juvenile cantilever frames into Rays, who wouldn't be caught dead on an old klunker like yours.  Then,  considering peeps began collecting what was otherwise old junk about 40 years ago, it's a no brainer. [wink] 



oldmtrcyc said:


> Thanks for the picture of the nice black b6.  I have seen other pictures of it here on the cabe.  Near as I can tell on my green B6, the frame, fork, and tank all match and don't have any touch up anywhere.  I can't fathom why the fenders and wheels would have been removed.  Anyway, my search continues for parts.


----------

